# Special New Year's Beers?



## timstalltaletav (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone have anything interesting they're planning to crack open to ring in 2019?

I have a bottle of Founder's Canadian Breakfast Stout (2017) that I've been cellaring for almost 2 years.  I'm planning on opening that and probably a bottle or 2 of Dogfish 120 minute I've had in the beer fridge for a year or so.

In addition to some "regular" beers, it should be a good celebration!


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice, just don't plan on driving anywhere after those Dogfish 120s! ;)


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 29, 2018)

TTTT, Nothing special here, a little seafood and some cold regulars.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 29, 2018)

Why certainly!
I might get some tall PBR's to compliment my 12 ounce kegs.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 29, 2018)

The beer I got sent via the Xmas Exchange.

Though I don't drink much these days but I know other family members will help. I was going to open them at Xmas but we had so much wine no one wanted them ;)


----------



## buzzy (Dec 29, 2018)

Sticking to same beer even though don’t drink it that much anymore but a will partake in some Chardoeknee as we call it. Best way I could think to spell it to sound like we say it. Chardonnay!!  Some people think u discovered a new wine when u say it that way.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 29, 2018)

buzzy said:


> Sticking to same beer even though don’t drink it that much anymore but a will partake in some Chardoeknee as we call it. Best way I could think to spell it to sound like we say it. Chardonnay!!  Some people think u discovered a new wine when u say it that way.



Say it with a French Accent. Charr-doe Knee....
_*Charr*_-doe Knee... Charr-_doe Knee_.... _Charr-doe_ *Knee*

We took a magnum of Pinot Noir to our Friend home for Boxing Day.
My, how I could make them blush if I was turned loose butchering that....


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 29, 2018)

This is only brewed during the holiday season. It's one of my favorites and I wish I could drink it year round.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 29, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> This is only brewed during the holiday season. It's one of my favorites and I wish I could drink it year round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the brewery?  Looks interesting


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 29, 2018)

Iron Horse brewing out of Ellensburg WA.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 1, 2019)

Had a few:

Evil Twin Even More Jesus
Stone Enjoy By 01.01.19
Crooked Stave St Bretta Citrus Saison
New Trail Goggles


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 1, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Had a few:
> 
> Evil Twin Even More Jesus
> Stone Enjoy By 01.01.19
> ...



Sounds like some excellent selections.  I never got around to drinking anything more interesting than Troegs Hop Knife...  Between running around all day, then making a big dinner, I was beat.  Had about 3 cans while I was cooking, sat on the couch and fell asleep until about 11:50.  Getting old sucks...


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 1, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> Sounds like some excellent selections.  I never got around to drinking anything more interesting than Troegs Hop Knife...  Between running around all day, then making a big dinner, I was beat.  Had about 3 cans while I was cooking, sat on the couch and fell asleep until about 11:50.  Getting old sucks...



Hop Knife is an excellent beer!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 1, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Hop Knife is an excellent beer!



I like it and my local beer place is trying to clear out some stock so it's on sale for $15.00 a case.  Can't beat that price!


----------



## klutzyspuds (Jan 1, 2019)

Nothing too special here.  Had myself a little homemade hooch.  A little bit of hard cider a buddy and I made a couple weeks ago.







If ya wanna see how and what, go check out my post about it earlier today.  It’s titled Something a little different.  It’s over in the blowing smoke forum.

Cheers ladies and Gents!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 2, 2019)

I've never been a big cider fan.  Not because I don't like it, but because I just never seem to buy it.

Now if I were to happen to make my own, I might be more inclined to enjoy some.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2019)

I wanted a Matt's Party Ball for nostalgia's sake, but alas I couldn't find one. So I went back to old reliable PBR.

Chris


----------

